# AC:NL Developers Encouraged All Members To Submit Ideas



## Zeiro (Mar 20, 2014)

_
"The minds behind Animal Crossing: New Leaf gave a wonderful presentation at the Game Developers Conference about how creating a diverse team ? nearly half of the group, led by co-director Aya Kyogoku, were women ? helped produce a super successful title with broad appeal. Nintendo has sold over 7.3 million copies, and around 18% of 3DS owners bought the game.

Along with promoting diversity in its team, the group encouraged all of its members to submit their ideas for what to include in New Leaf. That?s why some of the concept images for characters here looks like straight-up DeviantArt uploads. Shout-outs to that corner piece for the sectional sofa, though ? that joint changed the game, for real. No shout-outs to Pietro, the terrifying clown sheep. Get out of here, man."_

Images via @Gamasutra and @Samuel_IGN


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 20, 2014)

Platypus villagers!!!!


----------



## Kildor (Mar 20, 2014)

That's great! I want shrimp villagers :3 did some one really DRAW MARSHAL? I mean,one day someone on the dev team was eating Marshmallows and was like,hey,why don't I create a SQUIRREL THAT LOOKS LIKE A MARSHMALLOW.Little did she know She would create the most popular and sought after villager.


----------



## Sidewalk (Mar 20, 2014)

Give a raise to the person who created Molly ^_^


----------



## Darumy (Mar 20, 2014)

I actually like Lucha a lot...8'D he's kinda neat. This is really neat.


/runs off to design a wolf villager based on Fenrir ehhehehehehe ahehhehae hae eaheaheeh aeehae

I wish though. I'd love to pitch for AC games @_@;


----------



## krielle (Mar 20, 2014)

We really need bat villagers!

This is really interesting  

I hope they'll do something like this if they ever come up with
another animal crossing game.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 20, 2014)

Darumy said:


> I actually like Lucha a lot...8'D he's kinda neat. This is really neat.
> 
> 
> /runs off to design a wolf villager based on Fenrir ehhehehehehe ahehhehae hae eaheaheeh aeehae
> ...



Send Nintendo an E-mail with ideas!


----------



## Stacie (Mar 20, 2014)

Here's a couple articles that I've seen about the panel if anyone else is interested. 

http://www.siliconera.com/2014/03/19/animal-crossing-new-leaf-became-huge-hit/

http://www.polygon.com/2014/3/19/5526678/animal-crossing-new-leaf-diversity-aya-kyogoku


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 20, 2014)

Aww this is cool. They should take consumer ideas for the next installment


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 20, 2014)

Whoever encouraged the idea of pietro is one sick mother


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh, so they actually listen to the fanbase? I wonder if they'll listen to us for the next game. Not to just art suggestions, however, but to mechanic changes. :I 

Whoops my cynical side is showing


----------



## Lurrdoc (Mar 20, 2014)

And suddenly I wish I could draw well. 

I saw this on tumblr and am glad I'm seeing it here now.


----------



## Stacie (Mar 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Oh, so they actually listen to the fanbase? I wonder if they'll listen to us for the next game. Not to just art suggestions, however, but to mechanic changes. :I
> 
> Whoops my cynical side is showing



They encouraged all STAFF members to submit ideas, not the fanbase.


----------



## Ankhes (Mar 20, 2014)

Yugi Moto said:


> Whoever encouraged the idea of pietro is one sick mother




Hah!  I LOVE Pietro and am seeking him after tragically losing him.

I'd love hedgehog villagers, tho I don't know if they would turn out well design-wise.  I had a pygmy hedgehog as a pet and adored him.  He was adorable!  I'm actually surprised they haven't tried turtles, tho perhaps that is because they have Tortimer and Kapp'n and his family in the game.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 20, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> Hah!  I LOVE Pietro and am seeking him after tragically losing him.
> 
> I'd love hedgehog villagers, tho I don't know if they would turn out well design-wise.  I had a pygmy hedgehog as a pet and adored him.  He was adorable!  I'm actually surprised they haven't tried turtles, tho perhaps that is because they have Tortimer and Kapp'n and his family in the game.



Kapp'n isn't a turtle, he's a Kappa. And Tom Nook, Timmy, and Tommy aren't raccoons, they're tanookis, and Red is a Kitsune!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 20, 2014)

Stacie said:


> They encouraged all STAFF members to submit ideas, not the fanbase.



Oh, whoops.  I just woke up, I wasn't reading properly haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> Kapp'n isn't a turtle, he's a Kappa. And Tom Nook, Timmy, and Tommy aren't raccoons, they're tanookis, and Red is a Kitsune!



"Tanooki", while a folklore legend, is Japanese for raccoon, if I'm not mistaken. And kitsune is literally Japanese for fox.


----------



## Ami Mercury (Mar 20, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> Oh, whoops.  I just woke up, I wasn't reading properly haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Actually a tanooki is a real animal. It is often mistaken for a raccoon due to the similarities, but is a different animal, and Kitsune, is a mythical fox-like creature.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 20, 2014)

Members of what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ami Mercury said:


> Actually a tanooki is a real animal. It is often mistaken for a raccoon due to the similarities, but is a different animal, and Kitsune, is a mythical fox-like creature.








Please come again! Buy stuff, yes.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Members of what?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Welp! Learn something new every day. Maybe I should go back to bed to get more rest to read properly haha ;p


----------



## Stacie (Mar 20, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Members of what?


The entire development team for animal crossing new leaf.

Also a side note, tanukis are also called raccoon dogs, or even get directly translated as raccoon or badger, so that adds to the confusion on what they are too.


----------



## Miss_Alex (Mar 20, 2014)

Aww this is so cool!
THANK YOU to the person who had the idea for Pietro!


----------



## oath2order (Mar 20, 2014)

I honestly would love to see the items that got cut.


----------

